# fort morgan



## marsh_huntr (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I will be heading to Fort Morgan Thursday morning, what should I expect? What types are fish are hitting right now and what kinds of baits and rigs will I need?



Thanks


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

wish i could help man but i know nothing about that area


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I know the area, but don't get to fish much this time of year. If you've got a boat, the one time I did fish this time of year we ran into some ravenous schools of redfish on the Dixey Bar the day before Snapper season opened (April 20, a few years ago). Quite a sight to see half a dozen or more 20-25 lb reds trying to take the jig away from the one you've hooked.

Some king should be showing up if the water is not too cloudy. The further SE you go the clearer it will be. One cousin who's been fishing recentlytold me that the water has been pretty murky and they have not been doing too well on cobia. Today's rain will probably add to that problem.

If you do not have a boat I would fish the surf at the point for reds or the little pier at the Fort.

The water in Perdido Bay has been clearer than Mobile Bay so you might want to drive to Alabama Point early in the morning. Another alternative is to wade the inlet at Little Lagoon. I noticed posts from the Destin area saying specs are getting up on the flats which means they could be on the beach in Gulf Shores soon.

That's about all I can offer. Maybe somebody who knows more about what's happening right now will chime in.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------

